# Need Bling It reviews



## RacinTees (Aug 16, 2008)

I am going to the ISS Show in Atlantic City and am very interested in adding rhinestone transfers to my business.I was leaning toward Bling It . I have a limited budget and was wondering if this is good enough to get started.I also don't want anything to hard to use.I have the heat press,so I just need the premium package. I would appreciate any imput/advice you could give me. Is there even a market for it? Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The only negative thing I've learned about Bling It is that it doesn't have vectorization. So, if you need to convert any raster images (.jpg, .bmp, .png etc) so that you can create a rhinestone design, then you'll need some other program for that. 

But once you have the vector image, the way it outlines and fills images is really cool. And it has some nice features for tweaking your designs, as well. If I were looking into it, I would probably check out iDesignR Pro to see if it does have the vectorization included. I know that their regular iDesignR version showed that it had monochrome vectorization in the video that I viewed on line, so I would be a bit shocked if the Pro version did not. And iDesignR Pro probably has the same rhinestone module as Bling It Pro... but that would need to be verified as well. We really do need a comparison table for these various CADLink versions.

All of the programs require you to invest some time and effort into learning them. But there are videos to use for learning and you can always post questions here to get help.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sandy is very knowledgeable and provides excellent advice.


----------



## Dazz and Glitz (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow...Ms. Sandy...That is exactly the problem I am having...3 really good prospects all have jpeg format files, and I need to BUY more software to make the BlingIt work...One MAJOR research I knew nothing about...Happy you are on this forum!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I will check my program i designrpro and see if it has the vector
option,, 

I have not used it for a while so i cannot remember off hand.
I dont have my program loaded up on this computer,, but when i get home I will check and get this info back here, 

MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Checked my program and i designr pro does have a vector application, very similiar to the other CAD link programs,,,,
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Is it the monochrome, regular color, or color with supersize version?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy,, Tell me please how i would tell the difference,, 
and I will check ,, I hardly ever open this up,

But when i get home i will try to remember to look, if i know what i am looking for.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Sandy,, Tell me please how i would tell the difference,,
> and I will check ,, I hardly ever open this up,
> 
> But when i get home i will try to remember to look, if i know what i am looking for.
> ...


Have a look under the Image menu at the top. If the software has both color and supersize, then you'll see Prepare to Vectorize Wizard as one of the choices.

If you don't see that in the menu, then go back and double click on the raster. If it goes straight to the Accuscan window, then it has color vectorization. If it pops up a smaller Monochrome window first, then it has monochrome vectorization only.

I'll find the video that shows the differences and post a link so that those who have the various CADLink versions can determine which one they have. I believe these are the only three versions that have been available for the past 4 years.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

SandyMcC said:


> I'll find the video that shows the differences and post a link so that those who have the various CADLink versions can determine which one they have. I believe these are the only three versions that have been available for the past 4 years.


This is the link for the video that shows how to figure out which vectorization from CADLink is provided in any given version: 

Which of the 3 Vectorizations

I only know of these three from the various KNK Studio releases over the past 4 years. I had assumed that all recent releases would only have the newest vectorization, but I remember watching the first iDesignR video online and it only showed the original monochrome. So, you really don't know what you're getting until you get it.  I do know that it's the license files, not the program itself, that determines which one you get. For example, if one of my original KNK customers copies/pastes his/her 3+ year old license files into the latest Maxx demo version, the super size with color function will go away and he/she will be back to using monochrome. In other words, every installation HAS all versions... what you get is based on what your dealer/company paid to have turned on at the time you purchased your copy of the software. In the case of Bling It Pro, they paid for other features, I'm guessing... like all of the latest rhinestone functions and gave up any vectorization at all.


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

I have idesignr pro the support for this program SUX I have had a lot of problems with crashes and such
Signlab blames Graphtec and Graphtec blames Signlab hard to get either one to answer a email and forget getting them on the phone.
Remember this is my experience with them other people may have had better experiences with them I 
Finally had to buy winpcsign pro 2010 it cost alot less also wish I had bought it 1st.
I wouldn't recommend anything Signlab has to do with.
These words will haunt you if you buy it and have problems.
Good Luck either way 
Sandy provides great support for a lot of software her videos are great she has taught me a lot.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I love Winpcsign2010,, that is why i haven't opened up this other program for a long time,, I even forgot where my dongle was.

but I do agree on Winpcsign2010 with you, , lol

Sandy jo
MMM


----------

